# قناة هندسة الميكانيكية



## lawlaw (5 يوليو 2008)

موقع تلفزيون هندسة الميكانيكية على شبكة العنكبوتية هي







http://www.mechanicalengineering.tv



فيه صور و فيديو لعمليات هندسة الميكانيكية و فيه ايضا مبادىء تشغيل اشياء ميكانيكية


----------



## خالد بن عمر (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا. واصلوا الاجتهاد من اجل رفعة الاسلام.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة متميزة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

ننتظر جديدك القادم .


البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 يوليو 2008)

مــا شاء الله مجهود مميز 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظك اخى الكريم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## سميرسعيد (6 يوليو 2008)

thanxs so much 
i am going 2 record the videos


----------



## اراس الكردي (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموقع
تسلم يدك


----------



## مهندسة توتا (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م ميكانيكي (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشاركة مميزة أخي lawlaw 

تسلم يدك على هذه الإضافة

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى


----------



## lawlaw (8 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم على مروركم الكرام


----------



## ابن العميد (9 يوليو 2008)

شكلكوا كده هتعملوا انقلاب في العلم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedbadawy (9 يوليو 2008)

موقع ممتاز يزيد من ثقافة المهندس 
بارك الله فيك و جعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جيلا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ولك منا ارق الامنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة متميزة جداً
بارك الله فيك
اقترح تثبيت الموضوع ليستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## محمد سمير سمك (9 يوليو 2008)

*مصر*

_بارك الله فيك:77::77::77::77::77::75:_m_samir_eng2008***********​


----------



## الذكي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## frindly heart (10 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## عماد قاسم (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## helmy_squash (11 يوليو 2008)

بارم الله فيك


----------



## helmy_squash (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكيري (12 يوليو 2008)

موقع مهم ورائع 
أشكرك والى الأمام


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم على هذا الموقع


----------



## محمدحسكل (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

رائع جداااا


----------



## seif (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على ابداعك المقدر
اتمنى لك التوفيق ....


----------



## رضا الشاهد (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## sakr6565 (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الجهد المبزول


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2008)

موقع قمه فى الجمال شكرااا


----------



## مفيد المغلس (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على العمل المميز


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور يالغالي على الموقع الحلوووو


----------



## عمران (25 يوليو 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## gearbox (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاكا الله خيرا


----------



## mohame_ refaat (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا الشئ الاكثر من جيد


----------



## mohamedfm (6 أغسطس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م زياد حسن (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الرائع
مشكووووووووور


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*=====================
الله يكتب لك بكل خطوة سعادة*
* وكل نظرة عبادة*
* وكل بسمة شهادة*
* وكل رزق زيادة
=====================*


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موائع (4 نوفمبر 2008)

زادك الله من علمه وزانك فى خلقك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة الغالية التي لم اجري بها الا الان


----------



## م محمدفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتى بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## م محمدفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخوتى الاعزاء*
*لقد تم الانتهاء من موقع *


*رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*​
*أنشر الموقع للعالم *​
*حتى تكون قد بلّغت.*​
​
​
​
*www.rasoulallah.net*​
​
​
 This is the Site that will describe our Beloved Prophet (SAW).... Please see it, learn from it and distribute to as many as U can!​
​ 

استحلفك بأعظم محبوب لديك وهو الله 
الرحمن الرحيم أن ترسل​
 هذه الرسالة لكل من عندك حتى لو 
كنت انا منهم​




اللهم يا عزيز 
يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من 
أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة​ 

​ 

​ 

يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك​


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وتسلم 
ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااازة


----------



## رشيد التونسي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أيها ألأخ الكريم


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا الموقع المثير للإهتمام


----------



## lawlaw (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكرام
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## yas_bas (9 يناير 2009)

الف شكرا موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## hooold (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## silisee_mech (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (9 يناير 2009)

واللة موقع اكثر من رائع جزاك اللة خيرل عنا


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (11 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وفعلا موضوع قيم


----------



## نور نادر (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdallah sayed (11 يناير 2009)

thanks 
thanks again


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اللقلق (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى على ما تقدم اخي الغالي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## abdelhafez1 (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموقع


----------



## عمرو صبرى شحاتة (1 فبراير 2009)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الأميري (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا


----------



## د.محبس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم فعلا موقع جميل ورائع .

تقبل تقديري .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس القرن (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أن أضيف هذا الموقع لبث قنوات مباشرة ومنتدى القرية الالكترونية وفيديو عن التبريد والتكييف وما هو غير ذلك 
أردت الإضافة
http://www.qariya.com/modules.


----------



## hakaro73 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك على الجهد المتواضع


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل جدآ وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## FreeEngineer (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور موقع رائع


----------



## هشام المتوكل (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Macclourin (2 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا

اكثر من رائع
تمت الاضافة الى المفضلة *


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز
قناة مفيدة


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## lawlaw (3 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم جمیعا علی مروركم الكرام


----------



## dodo_dovelike (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل الفارس (3 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ونفعك بما تعلمته وعلمك مام تعلم*


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

